# Intelligence Quotient !?!!? (Fun Questions)



## Stormseed (Oct 24, 2008)

Recently a company had participated in IIM's (Indian Institute of Management) Placement Sessions. They asked some interesting questions to students during the recruitments:

Try these on yourself and see if you can answer them all 

I would post the answers in a span of 12-15 days. Here we go:

1. There is one word in the English language that is always pronounced incorrectly. What is it?

2. A man gave one son 10 cents and another son was given 15 cents. What time is it?

3. A boat has a ladder that has six rungs, each rung is one foot apart. The bottom rung is one foot from the water. 
The tide rises at 12 inches every 15minutes. High tide peaks in one hour. When the tide is at it's highest, how many rungs are under water?

4. There is a house with four walls. Each wall faces south. There is a window in each wall. A bear walks by one of the windows. What color is the bear?

5. Is half of two plus two equal to two or three? 

6. There is a room. The shutters are blowing in. There is broken glass on the floor. There is water on the floor. You find Sloppy dead on the floor. Who is Sloppy? How did Sloppy die?

7. How much dirt would be in a hole 6 feet deep and 6 feet wide that has been dug with a square edged shovel?

8. If I were in Hawaii and dropped a bowling ball in a bucket of water which is 45 degrees F, and dropped another ball of the same weight, mass, and  size in a bucket at 30 degrees F, both of them at the same time, which ball would hit the bottom of the bucket first? 

Same question, but the location is in Canada ?

9. What is the significance of the following: The year is 1978, thirty-four minutes past noon on May 6th. ?

10. If a farmer has 5 haystacks in one field and 4 haystacks in the other field, how many haystacks would he have if he combined them all in the center field?

11. What is it that goes up and goes down but does not move?

Goodluck


----------



## schielrn (Oct 24, 2008)

I believe I know 8 of the 11, but can put up an argument for some of them that might make the answer different.    Didn't know if I ahould post the answers or not?


----------



## mattrx731 (Oct 24, 2008)

Question 4 & 6 have me baffled, but I think I can get the rest.
I don't know if I'm patient enough for the 12-15 days.....

I think there are actually 12 questions...#8 is asked for 2 different locations.


----------



## Stormseed (Oct 24, 2008)

schielrn said:


> I believe I know 8 of the 11, but can put up an argument for some of them that might make the answer different.  Didn't know if I ahould post the answers or not?


 
Hi Rob,

There can be a lot of argument if we discuss the questions or the answers in reference to the questions. The best alternative for everyone is to put up their answers (incase you get the Logic correct) for others to realize and understand so that they can come up with their Logic just for funsake ! It would really be cool to determine the usage of our brains 

Essentially, I would not be a part of this discussion while it is carried out on this thread, nevertheless, I would post the answers, with my LOGIC after the said span of over few days, irrespective of the posts posted in this thread !!


----------



## RoryA (Oct 24, 2008)

OK, my answers, such as they are:
1. Incorrectly
2. 1.45
3. None
4. White
5. Yes
6. Fish. Suffocated/drowned depending on your point of view.
7. None.
8. The first one (to both).
9. None in the UK.
10. One.
11. Temperature


----------



## schielrn (Oct 24, 2008)

1. Incorrectly

2. Not sure of this one.

3. If the tide is rising due to lots of rain, then maybe the rain might flood the ship and who know how much water the ship would dsiplace, thus you can't determine how many rungs would be under water, especially if a lot of big people started to get on to bail the water out, otherwise if there is no water or no more weight added to the ship then 0 rungs would be under water 

4. White because if all the walls are facing south then you are on the North Pole and there are only white bears there.

5. Depends if you look at it as 1/2*(2+2) or 1/2*2+2. I would look at it in the latter way of 3.

6. Sloppy is a mermaid that was living in a huge aquarium that got blown over by a hurricane and now cannot live out of the water for too long. 

7. There is no dirt in a whole.

8. Other than it usually isn't that cold in hawaii, except maybe in a freezer,the bowling ball would never make it through the ice of the 30 degree. So it would hit the bottom of the 45 degree bucket first.

Same question, but the location is in Canada ?

Same answer about the water would be ice.

9. The date and time would then be 12:34 5/6/78

10. Someone wants me to answer 9, but I don't know this one for sure.

11. I would assume stairs?

Thanks Nimit that was fun.


----------



## mattrx731 (Oct 24, 2008)

1. There is one word in the English language that is always pronounced incorrectly. What is it?  *Incorrectly
*
2. A man gave one son 10 cents and another son was given 15 cents. What time is it?  *09:00 AM Here*

3. A boat has a ladder that has six rungs, each rung is one foot apart. The bottom rung is one foot from the water. 
The tide rises at 12 inches every 15minutes. High tide peaks in one hour. When the tide is at it's highest, how many rungs are under water? *None
*
4. There is a house with four walls. Each wall faces south. There is a window in each wall. A bear walks by one of the windows. What color is the bear?  ???

5. Is half of two plus two equal to two or three? *3
*
6. There is a room. The shutters are blowing in. There is broken glass on the floor. There is water on the floor. You find Sloppy dead on the floor. Who is Sloppy? How did Sloppy die? *???
*
7. How much dirt would be in a hole 6 feet deep and 6 feet wide that has been dug with a square edged shovel?* None*

8. If I were in Hawaii and dropped a bowling ball in a bucket of water which is 45 degrees F, and dropped another ball of the same weight, mass, and size in a bucket at 30 degrees F, both of them at the same time, which ball would hit the bottom of the bucket first? *It would hit bottom first in bucket with the water, not the ice.
*
Same question, but the location is in Canada ? *Same*

9. What is the significance of the following: The year is 1978, thirty-four minutes past noon on May 6th. ? *12:34 5/6/78*

10. If a farmer has 5 haystacks in one field and 4 haystacks in the other field, how many haystacks would he have if he combined them all in the center field? *One
*
11. What is it that goes up and goes down but does not move? *Stairs?
*
* 
*


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Just googled question 2. That is a joke worthy of Riaz!


----------



## Stormseed (Oct 24, 2008)

Emma, 

Please Please, do not hijack this thread


----------



## RoryA (Oct 24, 2008)

How was that a hijack??


----------



## Stormseed (Oct 24, 2008)

It was not but I am afraid it could be...and I can only request that it does not get hijacked !


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Rory and Rob have already posted all the answers - how much longer do you think this thread will continue if it doesn't get hijacked? (Not that that was my intention.)


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 24, 2008)

It's already Hijacked because you're discussing weather or not it was Hijacked....LOL..

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 440pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=585 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 55pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2669" width=73><COL style="WIDTH: 35pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1682" width=46><COL style="WIDTH: 350pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 17042" width=466><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 55pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=73 height=17>Q1</TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 35pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=46></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 350pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=466>incorrectly</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Q2</TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">10:36 at the moment</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Q3</TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">None</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Q4</TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">White</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Q5</TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Yes</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Q6</TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Bird/crashed through window</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Q7</TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">None</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Q8</TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">45 degrees, both hawaii and canada</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Q9</TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">John Lennen or Elvis died ???</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Q10</TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">He only has 2 fields, there is no center field. But he would have 9 haystacks.</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Q11</TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Tempearture</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 24, 2008)

For question # 8, the bowling balls... I started thinking that could be a really tricky question.  It depends on the size(depth) of the bucket and the weight of the bowling ball.  I searched on google, and sure enough, bowling balls of 10 pounds or less will Float.  So Neither bowling ball would hit the bottom of the bucket..

But again, depending on depth of the bucket.  Surely if you DROPPED the ball into the bucket, most of the water would splash out of the bucket and the ball would still hit the bottom.  But if either the bucket was large and deep, or you just PLACED the ball in the bucket instead of dropping it, the ball would float...


----------



## schielrn (Oct 24, 2008)

That is very interesting, I had not realized that.


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 27, 2008)

For question number 8, I think they would hit at the same time in Canada.  Why?  Because in Canada, they measure temperature in Centigrade, not Fahrenheit.  Water freezes at 0 degrees Celsius.  So at 30 degrees Celsius and 45 degrees Celsius, both buckets are liquid.


----------



## Pugster (Oct 27, 2008)

The Canada/ Hawaii difference is to assume that the ice will stay frozen in Canada, but will eventually melt in Hawaii.

The logic question I always liked is;

What is the maximum number of sides of a cube you can see at any one time, without using reflection or other aids and that the sides of the cube can not be seen through?


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 27, 2008)

> The Canada/ Hawaii difference is to assume that the ice will stay frozen in Canada, but will eventually melt in Hawaii


I beg to differ!  I believe that it has to do with the temperature scales each uses (US - Fahrenheit, Canada - Celsius).

Besides, there are two things to consider:
1.  A block of ice won't melt instantly;
2.  Contrary to what many people may believe, most of the populated parts of Canada are above freezing temperatures for most of the year!


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Joe4 said:


> For question number 8, I think they would hit at the same time in Canada. Why? Because in Canada, they measure temperature in Centigrade, not Fahrenheit. Water freezes at 0 degrees Celsius. So at 30 degrees Celsius and 45 degrees Celsius, both buckets are liquid.


 
That might be a valid argument if the the question did not specify Celcius or Fahrenheit. But the question did specify Fahrenheit. And it does not matter where the water is. Water at 45 Degrees F is NOT frozen regardless if it's in the Sahara Desert or Antarctica (it might freeze in a while, but at the moment it is not).


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 27, 2008)

> That might be a valid argument if the the question did not specify Celcius or Fahrenheit. But the question did specify Fahrenheit.



Shows you how well I read!

(Slowly slink away with my tail between my legs now...)


----------



## Pugster (Oct 27, 2008)

Joe4 said:


> I beg to differ!  I believe that it has to do with the temperature scales each uses (US - Fahrenheit, Canada - Celsius).
> 
> Besides, there are two things to consider:
> 1.  A block of ice won't melt instantly;
> 2.  Contrary to what many people may believe, most of the populated parts of Canada are above freezing temperatures for most of the year!



You are right. I have stumbled into the trap of overthinking the Country's significance. The answer should be the same regardless of where the test takes place. My bad.


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I screwed up too.  Read the question too fast.

I was surprised that no one else said it before me, now I know why!


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 27, 2008)

> What is the maximum number of sides of a cube you can see at any one time, without using reflection or other aids and that the sides of the cube can not be seen through?


 
Generally, I would say 3.  However:

If the cube is small enough (smaller than the distance between your 2 eyes), you could see 4.

If you were INSIDE the cube, you could see all 6 sides.


----------



## RoryA (Oct 27, 2008)

jonmo1 said:


> If you were INSIDE the cube, you could see all 6 sides.


 
But not all at once unless you are an insect presumably?


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Stand in a corner of any square room, Facing the opposite Corner.  look straight ahead

Can you see all 4 walls, floor and celing?

We do have the ability to see sideways (peripheral vision).


----------



## Patience (Oct 27, 2008)

jonmo1 said:


> If the cube is small enough (smaller than the distance between your 2 eyes), you could see 4.



You'd need to go cross eyed, though.


----------



## mattrx731 (Oct 27, 2008)

```
8. If I were in Hawaii and dropped a bowling ball in a bucket of water which is 45 degrees F, and dropped another ball of the same weight, mass, and size in a bucket at 30 degrees F, both of them at the same time, which ball would hit the bottom of the bucket first? 

Same question, but the location is in Canada ?
```

After reading this again, cuz this seems to be the tricky question... It doesn't say anything about the 2nd bucket having water in it...If that's the case, the ball would hit the bottom of the 2nd bucket first, because the water wouldn't slow it down... 
Not sure this is correct, but it's another idea.

Matt


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 27, 2008)

> After reading this again, cuz this seems to be the tricky question... It doesn't say anything about the 2nd bucket having water in it...If that's the case, the ball would hit the bottom of the 2nd bucket first, because the water wouldn't slow it down...
> Not sure this is correct, but it's another idea.


 
Now that is a good observation....  The 2nd bucket didn't specify that it was full of water...


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 27, 2008)

What is the Minimum # of US coins (and what combination therof) you need to carry in order to give exact change in any amount. Counting just coin change, 99 Cents or less.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't be bothered to google - what are the US coin denominations?


----------



## schielrn (Oct 27, 2008)

1 cent
5 cent
10 cent
25 cent
50 cent

But 50 cent pieces are quite rare, as they are not made anymore that I am aware.  There was also once 2 cent pieces.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, taking the question at face value, I think 9 coins: 4 pennies, 1 nickel, 2 dimes, 1 quarter, 1 half dollar.

Am I missing something more subtle?

EDIT - I make it only 8 coins with British currency, so we're clearly much more efficient


----------



## RoryA (Oct 27, 2008)

jonmo1 said:


> Stand in a corner of any square room, _Facing the opposite Corner_. look straight ahead


That's what I was missing - I'm used to having to face the wall when standing in the corner!


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 27, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Well, taking the question at face value, I think 9 coins: 4 pennies, 1 nickel, 2 dimes, 1 quarter, 1 half dollar.
> 
> Am I missing something more subtle?
> 
> EDIT - I make it only 8 coins with British currency, so we're clearly much more efficient


 
That is techincally correct. But I didn't include that the total value of all coins cannot exceed 99 Cents. Sorry...


the tricky part of the question is that most people forget about the half dollar coin...It's not commonly used.  In fact most people get annoyed when given a half dollar coin in change because it can't be used in most vending machines.

And yes, it's still in production. According to the us treasurey.
http://www.ustreas.gov/education/faq/coins/denominations.shtml#q5


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 27, 2008)

jonmo1 said:


> That is techincally correct. But I didn't include that the total value of all coins cannot exceed 99 Cents.



Swap a dime for a nickel then.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 27, 2008)

That's the one..Should've known better than to ask a math related riddle in this forum.  I thought the half dollar would throw off more poeple...


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 27, 2008)

Why don't you have many half dollars in circulation?


----------



## Pugster (Oct 27, 2008)

Going back to the buckets of water. Would a bowling ball float? If the water was ice in the form of cubes does it have a better chance of hitting the bottom of the bucket?

The sides of a cube one is all about thinking inside the box, so 6 is the right answer?

What about the one about why all man hole covers a circular?


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 27, 2008)

> Why don't you have many half dollars in circulation?


It's about convenience.  Most people would rather have 2 quarters than a half dollar.  Because the half dollar is quite large and can't be used in vending machines.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 27, 2008)

> What about the one about why all man hole covers a circular?


Because it is impossible for the circular manhole cover to fall through the hole.  A sqare cover (or any other shape) could fall through the hole.


----------



## riaz (Oct 27, 2008)

1. There is one word in the English language that is always pronounced incorrectly. What is it? *Incorrectly*

2. A man gave one son 10 cents and another son was given 15 cents. What time is it? *A quarter to two* _That is the punster in me waking up - 25 cents = a quarter, to two (sons) Hello Emma!_

3. A boat has a ladder that has six rungs, each rung is one foot apart. The bottom rung is one foot from the water. 
The tide rises at 12 inches every 15minutes. High tide peaks in one hour. When the tide is at it's highest, how many rungs are under water? *The boat will rise with the tide, so no rungs will go under water*

4. There is a house with four walls. Each wall faces south. There is a window in each wall. A bear walks by one of the windows. What color is the bear? *White*

5. Is half of two plus two equal to two or three? *Using BODMAS (brackets, of, divide, multipy, add, subtract in that order), the answer should be three*

6. There is a room. The shutters are blowing in. There is broken glass on the floor. There is water on the floor. You find Sloppy dead on the floor. Who is Sloppy? How did Sloppy die? *Sloppy is a goldfish, asphyxiated*

7. How much dirt would be in a hole 6 feet deep and 6 feet wide that has been dug with a square edged shovel? *There is no dirt in a hole*

8. If I were in Hawaii and dropped a bowling ball in a bucket of water which is 45 degrees F, and dropped another ball of the same weight, mass, and  size in a bucket at 30 degrees F, both of them at the same time, which ball would hit the bottom of the bucket first? *30° F is below freezing, so dropping a ball in ice will slow it down, the ball dropped into 45° water will touch bottom first.*

Same question, but the location is in Canada ? *Same answer, water freezes at the same temp whether in Hawaii or in Canada (height above sea level ignored for the purposes of this question)*

9. What is the significance of the following: The year is 1978, thirty-four minutes past noon on May 6th. ? *Can be written as 12:34 5/6/78*

10. If a farmer has 5 haystacks in one field and 4 haystacks in the other field, how many haystacks would he have if he combined them all in the center field? *One great big haystack*

11. What is it that goes up and goes down but does not move? *Temperature; stairs; ladies' ages - take your pick.*



cornflakegirl said:


> Just googled question 2. That is a joke worthy of Riaz!


 Emma, I'll have to think up a special just for you - in another thread lest I be accused of hijacking.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 27, 2008)

jonmo1 said:


> It's about convenience.  Most people would rather have 2 quarters than a half dollar.  Because the half dollar is quite large and can't be used in vending machines.



I just googled half dollar. Wikipedia says that during the late sixties, people hoarded the Kennedy half dollar (for sentimental reasons, and because it had more silver in it), and so businesses stopped stocking it in their change drawers. By the time supply caught up with demand, everyone was used to not using it.

Allegedly!


----------



## riaz (Oct 27, 2008)

I once received a pair of Kennedy half dollars AND a Churchill crown, fortunately both in presentation cases - I forget what its called, but it looks like it is in a block of plastic and can be used as a paperweight.

I wonder what they are worth now?


----------



## Stormseed (Oct 27, 2008)

over 40 posts ! wow  

I posted this stuff the reason being, I wanted you guys to enjoy  I realize that the thread is now hijacked and I like the way it is at the moment. 

Well, I would be posting my answers with relevant & respective detail for each question in a while. Everyone's way of thinking and perspective to understand things is different, hence everyone who posted are correct in respect to their logic. 

I am a bit busy nowadays, not with work but family & relatives & parties & dancing & music and enjoying life. To everyone on this Board:

*MAY THIS DIVINE LIGHT OF DIWALI SPREAD INTO YOUR LIFE, PEACE, PROSPERITY, HAPPINESS & GOOD HEALTH. HAPPY DIWALI TO YOU ALL AND ALL YOUR LOVED ONES !!* 

Thank you 

Cool Regards
Stormseed


----------



## riaz (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Diwali to you too, Nimit, and to all users of this great board, may the light be with you.


----------



## Stormseed (Oct 27, 2008)

My LOGIC:

1. There is one word in the English language that is always pronounced incorrectly. What is it?



INCORRECTLY

2. A man gave one son 10 cents and another son was given 15 cents. What time is it?



1:45. The man gave away a total of 25 cents. He divided it between two people. Therefore, he gave a quarter to two.

3. A boat has a ladder that has six rungs, each rung is one foot apart. The bottom rung is one foot from the water.

The tide rises at 12 inches every 15minutes. High tide peaks in one hour. When the tide is at it's highest, how many rungs are under water?



None, the boat rises with the tide.

4. There is a house with four walls. Each wall faces south. There is a window in each wall. A bear walks by one of the windows. What color is the bear?



White. If all the walls face south, the house is at the North pole, and the bear, therefore, is a polar bear.

5. Is half of two plus two equal to two or three? 



Three. Well, it seems that it could almost be either, but if you follow the mathematical orders of operation, division is performed before addition.

Hence, half of two is one. Then add two, and the answer is three.

6. There is a room. The shutters are blowing in. There is broken glass on the floor. There is water on the floor. You find Sloppy dead on the floor. Who is Sloppy? How did Sloppy die?



Sloppy is a (gold) fish. The wind blew the shutters in, which knocked his goldfish-bowl off the table, and it broke, killing him.

7. How much dirt would be in a hole 6 feet deep and 6 feet wide that has been dug with a square edged shovel?



None. No matter how big a hole is, it's still a hole: the absence of dirt.

8. If I were in Hawaii and dropped a bowling ball in a bucket of water which is 45 degrees F, and dropped another ball of the same weight, mass, and size in a bucket at 30 degrees F, both of them at the same time, which ball would hit the bottom of the bucket first? 

Same question, but the location is in Canada ?



Both the questions, same answer: the ball in the bucket of 45 degree F water hits the bottom of the bucket last. Did you think that the water in the 30 degree F bucket is frozen? Think again

The question said nothing about that bucket having anything in it. Therefore, there is no water (or ice) to slow the ball down !

Joe, that was good thinking 

9. What is the significance of the following: The year is 1978, thirty-four minutes past noon on May 6th ?



The time and month/date/year American style calendar are 12:34, 5/6/78.
10. If a farmer has 5 haystacks in one field and 4 haystacks in the other field, how many haystacks would he have if he combined them all in the center field?



One. If he combines all of his haystacks, they all become one big stack.

11. What is it that goes up and goes down but does not move?



TEMPERATURE.

STAIRS is a also a good guess but that would be static. In other words, Stairs would not move to or from a specific position !


----------



## Pugster (Oct 27, 2008)

The last one could be pointing to what the test is all about. IQ.


----------



## schielrn (Oct 27, 2008)

And people wonder why the U.S. government has money problems:

The penny (one-cent piece) costs 1.26 cents to make.
The nickel (five-cent piece) costs 7.7 cents to make.

When will they realize that they need to make a change?


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have 2 reasons to disagree with the Haystack question.

1. The farmer has 2 fields according to the question. 4 stacks in 1 filed, 5 in "The Other" - that indicates only 2 fileds. Therfor there is no Center Field, you have to have an odd # to have a center. That's a thin argument, I know. But whatever.

2. These questions are about thinking logically, right? There is no logical reason for the farmer to combine them all into 1 stack. Farmer has them in seperate stacks to begin with for a reason. The 1st field has the hay in 5 stacks because it's too much hay to put into 1 stack. Same applies for the 2nd field. So why in the world would all 9 stacks of hay be put into 1 stack ?? Therefor, the farmer still has 9 stacks when they are combined into 1 field.


----------



## riaz (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Jonmo

Are you clutching at straws? 

(Oops, I did say I wasn't going to do that - how naughty of me)


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 27, 2008)

Pugster said:


> ...The logic question I always liked is;
> What is the maximum number of sides of a cube you can see at any one time, without using reflection or other aids and that the sides of the cube can not be seen through?





jonmo1 said:


> Generally, I would say 3. However:
> If the cube is small enough (smaller than the distance between your 2 eyes), you could see 4.
> If you were INSIDE the cube, you could see all 6 sides.


I too thought of a really small cube and putting it between your eyes. But then you should be able to see five sides, not 4. Just tried it with a sugar cube (damñ near went cross eyed. I don't need reading glasses yet - but that I had not realized how much harder it is for me to focus 2-3 inches in front of my face until now - so thanks for that, Pugster). Note that to see five, the corners of the front plane of the cube need to be N/S & E/W, i.e. the edges of the front plane are diagonal enabling one to see two lateral sides with each eye.

As for being _inside_ the box - I totally did not think of that. But in fairness to myself, I have never heard a management pundit exhort anyone to "think inside the box".


----------



## Stormseed (Oct 27, 2008)

> because it's too much hay to put into 1 stack



Hi Jonmo,

I said it earlier in one of my posts, everyone would have a distinct approach to think and react to a particular question. You think that would be too much hay to put into 1 stack but I do not ! 



> Same applies for the 2nd field. So why in the world would all 9 stacks of hay be put into 1 stack ??



Cmon, man ! It is a question ! You would never want to ask a question to a question ? Why do you eat ? why do you sleep ? I guess you have an answer to it ?

It was a simple question and I just thought of a simple answer and I never thought of a specific reason behind it though


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, I feel the power now.  I never thought anyone would actually do it.  He He...
I thought my logic would hold up on that.  But that's "thinking inside the box" Greg.  Maybe that's a good pun to start Riaz's Pun Thread..

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=349522


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 27, 2008)

REUTERS - Chandigarh, India - Yesterday afternoon, Anup Gupta, a prominent local farmer was arrested by local authorities on charges of "crimes against the environment" and "misuse of public lands". It seems the hapless Mr. Gupta had been taking a correspondence course from the India Institute of Management (IIM) and came across an internet article that recommended combining all of his hay into one "center field". 

Being a stickler for exact interpretation of a rule, Mr. Gupta, who only has two hayfields, began piling his hay in a fallow bit of public land located between his to fields. Said Mr. Gupta "the article said a *center* field and that obviously means that I would need to have an odd number of fields to do this properly. Since I only have two fields, I had to make use of a third field belonging to the provincial agricultural extension office."

Previously Mr. Gupta had stored his hay into reasonably sized haystacks that were common to the region. However, when he piled all of his hay into one enormous stack, the hay in the center of the stack began to compost. Being summer time and excessively hot and dry, the heat from the composting process caused the central haystack to ignite and the entire field then caught fire. Mr. Gupta is being held until the local magistrate returns from holiday in Perth. 

When contacted regarding the story, Mr. S. Seed, a spokesman for the IIM, indicated "it was meant merely to be a 'free-thinking exercise'. We didn't think anyone would actually do it! The IIM never intended for this to be considered a recommendation." It has been a busy October for Mr. Seed. Earlier in the month local farmers brought a class action suit against the IIM for damages to their buckets and pails due to dropping bowling balls into them based on a separate IIM internet article.


----------



## arkusM (Oct 27, 2008)

Never mind.


----------



## yytsunamiyy (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg Truby said:


> REUTERS - Chandigarh, India - Yesterday afternoon, Anup Gupta, a prominent local farmer was arrested by local authorities on charges of "crimes against the environment" and "misuse of public lands". It seems the hapless Mr. Gupta had been taking a correspondence course from the India Institute of Management (IIM) and came across an internet article that recommended combining all of his hay into one "center field".
> 
> Being a stickler for exact interpretation ...
> 
> ... Earlier in the month local farmers brought a class action suit against the IIM for damages to their buckets and pails due to dropping bowling balls into them based on a separate IIM internet article.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 27, 2008)

That's just good stuff Greg.  How do you come up with it??


----------



## Stormseed (Oct 27, 2008)

jonmo1 said:


> That's just good stuff Greg.  How do you come up with it??



Individual thinking power - sometimes beyond imagination


----------



## riaz (Oct 28, 2008)

Greg, brill.  You just started my day off right.  Come on problems, I'm ready to face you now.

I can't wait to see your contributions to the pun thread.  Bet you can do worse than anything I could ever dream up.


----------



## Patience (Oct 28, 2008)

Edited to remove some evidence of my stupidity.


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 28, 2008)

To Riaz & JonMo, 

While I thank you for your votes of confidence; my observation is that for truly cunning punning, Rory & Riaz are our wizards of wordplay. Though I should think Paul (hatman) might slip a quip into the mix.

-- I just noted that the pun thread has taken flight. While I've not yet perused it, I would guess that Riaz &/or Rory is/are already pulling away from the peletón.


----------



## riaz (Oct 28, 2008)

Greg, I'm at the back of the bus .... Come join the party.


----------



## Expiry (Oct 28, 2008)

8. If I were in Hawaii and dropped a bowling ball in a bucket of water which is 45 degrees F, and dropped another ball of the same weight, mass, and size in a bucket at 30 degrees F, both of them at the same time, which ball would hit the bottom of the bucket first?

*Has anyone ever tried putting a bowling ball in a bucket? I don't think it would fit. 

Unless it was a particularly big bucket, it would get wedged in the sides, therefore it wouldn't reach the bottom at all.*


----------



## yesterday (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a good one!

#8.  The question doesn't say there's water in the colder bucket.  So, supposing the buckets' dimensions allow both balls to hit their bottoms, that ball will hit the bottom of the colder bucket first.

The question also doesn't state what kind of water is used.  It's possible, if both buckets do have water, that the colder bucket has salt water.  Salt lowers water's freezing temperature, but it also increases water's density.  So, a ball could still hit the bottom of a bucket of salt water that's colder than 30º F, but that ball would be more buoyant, so its travel to the bucket's bottom would be impeded more than a ball in fresh water.  That means the temperature effects of salting water might be washed out by the density effects of salting water.  So, ah, forget it...


----------



## klb (Oct 29, 2008)

Stormseed said:


> My LOGIC:
> 
> 
> 2. A man gave one son 10 cents and another son was given 15 cents. What time is it?
> ...



Why wouldn't the time be 1:35 since he gave 25 to two?  He didn't use a quarter.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 29, 2008)

> Why wouldn't the time be 1:35 since he gave 25 to two? He didn't use a quarter.


 
We could go all day with that..

He didn't give 25 to two people, He _split_ the 25 cents between 2 people, giving 10 to 1 and 15 to 1.  _Split_ the difference is 12.5 to 1 = 12:47:30


----------



## kgkev (Oct 29, 2008)

1. There is one word in the English language that is always pronounced incorrectly. What is it?
*Incorrectly*

2. A man gave one son 10 cents and another son was given 15 cents. What time is it?
*13:39 * - well thats the time now anyway.

3. A boat has a ladder that has six rungs, each rung is one foot apart. The bottom rung is one foot from the water. 
The tide rises at 12 inches every 15minutes. High tide peaks in one hour. When the tide is at it's highest, how many rungs are under water?
*None*

4. There is a house with four walls. Each wall faces south. There is a window in each wall. A bear walks by one of the windows. What color is the bear?
*White - Must be a polar bear*

5. Is half of two plus two equal to two or three? 
*Three or Two*


6. There is a room. The shutters are blowing in. There is broken glass on the floor. There is water on the floor. You find Sloppy dead on the floor. Who is Sloppy? How did Sloppy die?
*Fish - must have blown over the bowl*

7. How much dirt would be in a hole 6 feet deep and 6 feet wide that has been dug with a square edged shovel?
*None*

8. If I were in Hawaii and dropped a bowling ball in a bucket of water which is 45 degrees F, and dropped another ball of the same weight, mass, and size in a bucket at 30 degrees F, both of them at the same time, which ball would hit the bottom of the bucket first? 
*45 Degrees*

Same question, but the location is in Canada ?
*45 Degrees*

9. What is the significance of the following: The year is 1978, thirty-four minutes past noon on May 6th. ?
*12:34 5/6/78   (but not in the UK cos it would be the 5th June)*

10. If a farmer has 5 haystacks in one field and 4 haystacks in the other field, how many haystacks would he have if he combined them all in the center field?
*1 Very big Hay stack*

11. What is it that goes up and goes down but does not move?
*Temperature*


----------



## absquatulation (Oct 30, 2008)

kgkev said:


> 13:39 - well thats the time now anyway.





> Last edited by kgkev; Yesterday at 01:45 PM.




No it's no, the time is/was 01:45 PM


----------



## MrKowz (Oct 30, 2008)

I posted these in my office.  Lets see in anyone can figure them out!


----------



## Cbrine (Oct 30, 2008)

I think this one is a little bit wrong.

8. If I were in Hawaii and dropped a bowling ball in a bucket of water which is 45 degrees F, and dropped another ball of the same weight, mass, and size in a bucket at 30 degrees F, both of them at the same time, which ball would hit the bottom of the bucket first? 

Same question, but the location is in Canada ?

Should be 
8. If I were in Hawaii and dropped a bowling ball in a bucket of water which is 45 degrees , and dropped another ball of the same weight, mass, and size in a bucket at 30 degrees , both of them at the same time, which ball would hit the bottom of the bucket first? 
*One bucket is frozen and one is not*

Same question, but the location is in Canada ?
*Both would be liquid, so a different answer?*

Cal

Celsius vs fahrenheit?


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> Celsius vs fahrenheit?


 
That argument has already been made and dismissed since the question specified 30 degrees F and 45 degrees F.

the real answer should be that the bowling ball hits the bottom of the 30 degree bucket (regardless of location and F/C).  Becuase there is no water in the 2nd bucket.


----------



## Long Nose (Nov 6, 2008)

On Diwali, what keeps all the lamps lit on the outside of the buildings?  Are you constantly relighting the lamps?  And how do you pronounce the goddess name?  My eight year old son read a book last night on Diwali and we just said, "thingy" when we read about the goddess.


----------



## Stormseed (Nov 7, 2008)

> On Diwali, what keeps all the lamps lit on the outside of the buildings? Are you constantly relighting the lamps?


 
Coconut Oil or "Ghee" is used to keep the lamps lighted for long hours.



> And how do you pronounce the goddess name? My eight year old son read a book last night on Diwali and we just said, "thingy" when we read about the goddess


 
Visit the website: *www.wikipedia.org* 
*T*ype "Diwali" in the Search box and hit enter.


----------



## twoddle (Nov 12, 2008)

Qu. 9 1978, thirty-four minutes past noon on May 6th

12.34 05/06 1978

Using all the numbers (including the two 0s from 05/06)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 and also *10*


----------



## Lewiy (Nov 18, 2008)

twoddle said:


> Qu. 9 1978, thirty-four minutes past noon on May 6th
> 
> 12.34 05/06 1978
> 
> ...



I assume your list should have included zero as well.......


----------

